# Teamspeak 3 Channel-Farbe ändern



## pchobbytester (17. Januar 2011)

*Teamspeak 3 Channel-Farbe ändern*

hallo,

hab jez seid einigen jahren ts seit ts3 auch dieses nur weiss ich zugegeben immernoch nicht wie man die farben der channel icons die VOR dem channel namen sind rot gelb oder blauf färbt (alles scho gesehen aber nie nachgefragt)

wäre recht geil wenn mir wer antworten könnte und pls keine links zum Teamspeak FAQ da blich ich nämlcih net durch

mfg

behalten die rechtschreibfehler pls ich weiss das ich welche mache


----------

